# PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge



## Speeedymauss (31. Oktober 2012)

*PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Hey Leute,
ich wollt ma fragen ob einer von euch nen Vernünftigen PA verstärker kennt der 7.1 unterstützt aber mit Klemmen für 5mm kupferkabel, habe scdhon etwas rumgeschaut aber nichts gefunden was mich vom hocker haut, vlt kennt einer von euch ja nen guten.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Timsu (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst vile Lautsprecherausgänge*

7.1 PA Verstärker und 5mm^2 Kabel?
8 Kanal PA Endstufen gibt es (Stage Line - STA-1508 Endstufe, 8x 160 Watt / 4 Ohm : Endstufen), allerdings werden die normalerweise nicht für ein Heimkino (daran denke ich bei 7.1) genutzt.
Als Kabel reichen auch 2,5mm^2 im PA Bereich wird auch gerne Speakon genutzt.


----------



## Speeedymauss (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst vile Lautsprecherausgänge*

naja ist weniger für nen heimkino gedacht sondern mehr um richtig party zu machen, nur habe ich von sowas recht wenig ahnung was da am besten ist. ich kenne halt auch nur die möglichkeit mit den 2 kupferkabeln, was da so aktuell und gut ist weiß ich nicht genau deswegen frage ich ja


----------



## Timsu (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Was für Lautsprecher willst du denn anschließen?
Und warum brauchst du 7.1?

Wenn es um eine Partybechallung geht, würde ich nur 2 Lautsprecher und je nach Raumgröße/Musikgeschmack noch 1-2 Subwoofer nehmen.
Die T-Amps von Thomann haben immer ein recht gutes P/L.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Kauf doch einfach einen AV-Receiver mit 7.1 - du kannst bei Stereomusik dann einen Modus einstellen, in dem einfach die Musik auf alle Boxen verteilt wird und der Bass über den Sub kommt, falls Du einen nutzen willst. Receiver mit Kanäle: 7.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


und auch insgesamt würd ich überlegen, ob Du wirklich so viele Boxen brauchst. Wie groß ist der Raum denn? Man muss bedenken, dass die Leute bei Privatpartys sich sicher nicht unbedingt wie in einer Disco von allen Seiten beschallt werden, sondern sich auch in der einen Hälfte des Raumes normal unterhalten können wollen. Selbst in "kleineren" Discos mit zB 30x15m Fläche hast Du normalerweise eher 2 Boxen am Ende des Raumes und 2 Boxen ca an der Grenze, die das erste Drittel des Raumes begrenzt, so dass Du 2/3 Tanzfläche und 1/3 übrigen Raum hast, und da hab ich noch erlebt, dass in der "Mitte" des Tanzbereiches nochmal 2 Boxen stehen, so dass 6 Boxen die Tanzfläche beschallen...

Oder isses so ein Vereinsheim-Raum, der einige Ecken usw. hat, quasi Kneipenartig, und Du willst überall Musik, aber eher dezent? Hast Du denn schon Boxen, bzw was für welche hast Du im Sinn?


----------



## BrunsiBaer (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Mal eine Sache vorneweg: Dieses ganze billig zeug ala IMG, McCrypt, Skytec, Omnitronic und wie sie nicht alle heissen, ist alles reinster Müll!
Eine ordentliche PA-Anlage ist deutlich teurer als "mal eben" 300Euro !  Mit diesem Ramsch wirst du nicht glücklich! Auch wenn da 2000watt draufsteht, kommen da vielleicht 100 Watt raus. Eine richtige, amtliche PA-Endstufe von QSC kostet in diesem Leistungsbereich schnell mal 3000 Euro! Geschweige denn die Boxen...

Bitte, wenn du eine Party beschallen willst, reicht eine gute Hifi-Anlage mit 100Watt und Guten Boxen (z.b. Canton, HECO oder T+A). Und denke daran: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*



BrunsiBaer schrieb:


> Bitte, wenn du eine Party beschallen willst, reicht eine gute Hifi-Anlage mit 100Watt und Guten Boxen (z.b. Canton, HECO oder T+A). Und denke daran: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!



Genau deswegen rate ich auch eher zu einem normalen AV-Receiver, der ganz "ehrlich" seine Leistung bringt, und hab auch nach den Boxen gefragt, um zu erfahren, ob er nicht evlt schon "Müll" hat, der mit nem AVR nicht so gut zusammenarbeiten wird. Denn x-tausend Watt braucht man für den privaten Bereich an sich niemals - mein AVR mit 30cm großen Regalboxen ist bei nicht mal 50% Volume schon so laut, dass man kaum mehr sein eigenes Wort versteht in meinem Wohnzimmer mit ca 7x4m Größe. Und wenn 4 Boxen ausreichen, kann man auch nen Stereoverstärker mit 2 Areas nehmen, also Anschkussmöglichkeit für 4 Boxen.


----------



## Timsu (1. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Wenn man eine Party beschallen will, gerade draußen ist eine günstige PA Anlage denke ich schon besser als HiFi geeignet.
Dass man natürlich nicht dne billigsten Schrott nehmen soll ist klar.
Die T Amps bringen schon ihre Leistung:
the t.amp E800 Stereo-Endstufe
Mit entsprechenden Lautsprechern:
the box PA302 Fullrange-System
Kann man schon relativ günstig was für z.b. eine Gartenparty aufbauen.

Und gerade AV Receiver sind dafür bekannt so gut wie nie ihre angegebene Leistung zu erzielen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Für draußen würd ich dann eher bei Bedarf was mieten, die wenigsten werden ja wohl jedes Wochenende ne Riesenparty mit mehr als 50 Gästen bei sich veranstalten. Und wenn doch: in DEM Fall mal die Gäste eine Weile um 1-2 Euro beteiligung pro Abend bitten, dann sind die Ausgaben für eine nicht "no name Schrott"-Anlage recht bald wieder drin.


Die Leistungsangaben sind aber eh Mumpitz. Man braucht keine hunderte Watt, um "laut" zu sein. Es geht da eher darum, ob der Verstärker für die Boxen genug Leistung bringen kann, nicht darum, wie "laut" man hören kann. Natürlich sollte man aber nicht nen AV-R stundenlang am Leistungslimit betreiben, egal ob der nun nominell 100, 150 oder 500W "hat"


----------



## rumor (3. November 2012)

Unsere "mobile" Anlage bestand zu Beginn aus nem 2 Kanal Mischpult und ner PA Aktiv Box. War nicht zu teuer, mit Kabel um die 350€.

Mittlerweile sind's 2 Boxen und n 8 Kanal Mischer 
Hat den Vorteil das man Super singen kann , und das System lässt sich auch mal mit geliehenen Komponenten erweitern.

Unsere LS haben wir naturlich gebraucht gekauft. Sind aber beinahe unzerstörbar die teile


----------



## Speeedymauss (3. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

erstmal danke für die ganzen Infos etc.
Dann:
Ich würde sagen "Party machen" ist vlt etwas falsch ausgedrück, ich höre gerne laut musik mit ner vernünftigen qualli.
Dann ists vlt einfacher nen guten verstärker (muss jetzt noch nicht mal mehr pa sein) der 4boxen (für jede ecke eine) + nen sub. das müsste ja dann voll und ganz ausreichen.
Was gibts denn da so? und kann einer nen par gute boxen bzw. sub empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Um Gottes Willen - KLAR ist für zu Hause eine normale Anlage ausreichend! PA, jedenfalls echte PA, ist für größere Sääle, Hallen, Bühnen, Freuluftevents, Discos... aber nicht für zu Hause, da wiederum ist die klassiche Hifi-ANlage mit Verstärker oder AV-Receiver ganz klar das Mittel der Wahl!

Die Frage ist, was Du investieren willst ^^ 

Wie groß ist denn das Zimmer?


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Keine Budgetangabe im Startposting? Mit QSC macht man selten was falsch... -> QSC CX 168 8-Kanal Endstufe

Alternativ ne Apart Apart PA 8250


@Herbboy: Kommt drauf an was für Lautsprecher rankommen. Aktuelle AV-Receiver sind leider selten Laststabil genug für ernste Lautsprecher auf Fullrange in entsprechender Partylautstärke.


----------



## wiesel_77 (5. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

wenn du bisschen Bums für partys willst, nen ordentlicher 2 Kanalamp und 2 Fullrangeboxen

am besten 15" bass und mind 1,4", besser 2" Hochtöner, das sollte allemal reichen.

bsp.: Jobst audio MT1514 oder ähnliche (ist selbstbau, gibts aber recht häufig auch gebraucht zu kaufen!)

plane aber mal ~1000€ ein wenn du nicht nur elektroschrott haben willst (1000€ mit Kabel, kleinem Mischer, amp,...)

ach ja, lieber 2 gute Fullrange wie 7 kleine Brüllwürfel und ein seperater bass...
preislich schenkt sich das nix wenn du 7 brauchbare Boxen oder 2 dicke kaufst..


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Kommt drauf an was für Lautsprecher rankommen. Aktuelle AV-Receiver sind leider selten Laststabil genug für ernste Lautsprecher auf Fullrange in entsprechender Partylautstärke.


 Wenn er nicht grad eine Mega-Villa oder eine Turnhall als Keller hat, dann ist das überhaupt kein Thema. Bei 90% der Bevölkerung wäre schon 50% der möglichen Volume so laut, dass man im Raum sein eigenes WOrt nicht mehr versteht  
o


----------



## Speeedymauss (5. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

mein zimmer: 8x5m
eig möchte ich nen guten verstärker, 4boxen und ein sub das müsst voll klar gehen habe ihr da son par tipps was ich da nehmen sollte?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Verstärker gäb es auch gebrauchte sehr gute, an die man 4 Boxen dranmachen kann, halt zwei "Areale" A und B. Mit dem Sub ist das dann aber etwas problematischer, da Stereoverstärker nur selten einen Sub-Anschluss haben. Da wäre dann AV-Receiver die simplere Sache, weil es da auch dank Surround-Hype eine Menge Auswahl gibt.


Aber DU müsstest da halt auch mal ein Budget nennen. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, Dir irgendwas zu empfehlen das vlt 3x so teuer ist wie Dein Budget oder auch nur halb so viel kostet wie das, was Du ausgeben wolltest... 

Und bei 8x5m ist auch die Frage: eher Standboxen oder Regalboxen oder willst Du sogar rel kleine für Wandmontage? Bei Standboxen isses halt so, dass sie ein Stück von der Wand wegstehen sollten, und bei 8x5m wird das vlt schon was eng, wenn Du wirklich unbedingt 4 Boxen nutzen willst. Nebenbei: warum überhaupt aus allen Ecken?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Aktuelle AV-Receiver sind leider selten Laststabil genug für ernste Lautsprecher auf Fullrange in entsprechender Partylautstärke.


 
Was sind den ernste LS? Die LS an die ich für ne Party in den eigenen 4 Wänden denke dürften mit 10-20 Watt jeden Versuch einer Unterhaltung im Keim ersticken! 

Für ne Party braucht man dann aber keine 4 LS. Das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig, nimmt Platz weg, bindet Budget und hilft dem Gesamtschalldruck nur theoretisch, weil die Schmerzgrenze den vorher schon limitiert.



wiesel_77 schrieb:


> wenn du bisschen Bums für partys willst, nen ordentlicher 2 Kanalamp und 2 Fullrangeboxen
> 
> am besten 15" bass und mind 1,4", besser 2" Hochtöner, das sollte allemal reichen.
> 
> ...




Naja ob die Dinger für daheim das richtige wären? Wohl eher nicht...

1k€ muss man für ne Partybeschallung auch definitiv nicht ausgeben. Ein ordentlicher (gerne gebrauchter) Vollverstärker mit rd. 100W und ordentliche LS mit ein bißchen Wirkungsgrad und ein wenig Fläche und gut ist. Wenn Selbstbau in Frage kommt, dann bekommste ab 200-300€ ne ordentliche Standbox mit der Pegelorgien kein Thema sind und gut ist.

Ich selber habe LS mit 88db Wirkungsgrad (2,83V / 1W / 1m) und je Seite 2x 16cm Tiefmitteltönern und habe in meinem 46qm Wohnzimmer (bis 4m hoch) keine Probleme diese lauter spielen zu lassen wie es angenehm ist. Meine Endstufen haben 80W und 250W und selbst die Kleine reicht aus um es sehr unangenehm laut werden zu lassen! Um mal ein Beispiel zu geben wie laut es geht: Mein Nachbar schräg gegenüber hat sich mal beschwert, dass er seinen TV nicht mehr verstehen würde, weil meine Musik zu laut wäre und dabei ist mein Wohnzimmer noch nicht mal direkt an der Straße sondern ums Eck! Das sollte definitiv reichen um Party zu machen! D.h. für ne Party daheim ist ne mit ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zusammengestellte Anlage völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Hey
also ich habe ungefär 500Euro wenn man davon was gutes bekommt.
Habt ihr da was was in den rahmen passt?
Vlt dann wirkloich erstmal 2 boxen + verstärker, evt noch sub
die nächsten 2 boxen kann ich ja dann noch nachkaufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Für 500€ kann man definitiv Party machen!

Kommt Selbstbau für dich in Frage bei den Boxen? Da könnte ich dir was empfehlen was nicht nur laut sondern auch gut ist.

Ansonsten schaust dich mal bei Nubert um, da sollte es auch was für dich geben. Wirkungsgrad würd ich mal sagen sollte mind. bei 87dB+ liegen.

Verstärker würde ich wie gesagt gebraucht nehmen. Einen soliden japanischen Vollverstärker. Denon, Marantz, Yamaha usw...


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Ich glaube kaufen wäre besser


----------



## Zappaesk (6. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Wieso? 2 linke Hände?


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. November 2012)

manchmal ja 
kommt drauf an was


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Also rein qualitativ ist Selbstbau eines Bauvorschlags die bessere Lösung. Wenn du das nicht kannst, dann kennst du vlt. jemanden der dir hilft?


----------



## wiesel_77 (7. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

zappa, du sagst 1000€ brauchts niemals und dann sagste ne ordentliche Standbox bei 200-300€, pack mal da noch den amp dazu, den zuspieler und schon biste bei ~1000€... tut hier aber ncihts weiter zur sache.

bei 500€ würde ich auf einen einfachen starken stereoreceiver und 2 standboxen setzten, alles gebraucht!


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Ich weiß nicht wie du rechnest, bei mir kommen da keine 1000€ raus!


----------



## Speeedymauss (10. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

was müsste ich denn selber bauen?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Die Lautsprecher, aber wenn du magst kannste auch den Rest gleich mitbauen, aber die LS sollten für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

sprich nur das drum rum oder auch elektronik?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Wenn du nen LS Bausatz holst, dann musst du das Gehäuse bauen und die Weiche löten und am Schluss noch alles zusammenbauen. Bei Visaton direkt gibts auch Bausärtze mit fertig aufgebauten Weichen, da musste nur Schreinern.

Dafür muss man aber weder Schreiner, noch Elektriker sein, das ist kein Hexenwerk!


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. November 2012)

aso ja gut wusst halt nicht das es solche bausätze gibt
dann müsste das ja im bereich des machbaren liegen


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

*AW: PA Verstärker - möglichst viele Lautsprecherausgänge*

Klar ist das machbar! Ohne Bausatz gehts net, da brauchste echt Ahnung, simulatorische bzw. messtechnische Möglichkeiten und einen Haufen Zeit.

Es gibt Bausätze in allen Formen und Größen, die Auswahl an verschiedenen Boxen ist erheblich größer als bei Fertigboxen, bei denen es eigentlich nur 2 bzw 3-Wegeriche mit Bassreflex gibt... 

Schau mal unter www.lautsprechershop.de da hats seriöse Bausätze.


----------

